# Gecko-Housevisitor



## Sky2Mina (Sep 25, 2011)

I had a tiny house visitor today. Rare that they get inside, although there are tons outside.  I'm fascinated. He's so cute. Never touched one before, but this one looks like it just hatched?
I left him on the balcony and as of now he's still sitting there. He's missing a foot. I hope he'll still do fine?


----------



## jaizei (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks like it's in the process of shedding.


----------



## Sky2Mina (Sep 25, 2011)

It looks like it died.  Weird, I just saw him moving a bit outside like 30 minutes ago. I'm pretty sure I didn't hurt it when I picked him up. Ah, poor thing.


----------



## Angi (Sep 25, 2011)

How fun. I love our pet gecko. We get lots of lizards, but not geckos in California. I hope he is okay


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 25, 2011)

They are cool creatures, I wished they where around where I live


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 25, 2011)

Hopefully he didn't die  Cute lil bugger!


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 25, 2011)

What a tiny little one.


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 26, 2011)

awww


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 26, 2011)

So tiny as babies. So did it die?


----------



## Sky2Mina (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes. 
Still wondering if it's something I did.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 27, 2011)

Nooo Mina! Don't beat yourself up over it. From what I could see from the picture he looked a little malnourished & the fact that he had a missing foot could mean that there could've been something gone haywire genetically. I think it was just his time and NOT something that you did... Soooo KEEP YOU HEAD UP!!! 



Sky2Mina said:


> Yes.
> Still wondering if it's something I did.


----------



## Sky2Mina (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Anthony! 
I guess if he was OK i'd never would have been able to pick him up in the first place. Still, he died at my place after I picked him up. But that's "life" in the "wild", I guess.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Sky2Mina (Oct 3, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


>



Haha, thanks. I know how you got up to 5,400 posts in a year. 
Short but to the point?


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 3, 2011)

I doubt that you did anything to the little guy, I find them and small garden snakes in my back yard dead all the time, and if it was healthy it would have not let you catch it so easy...


----------

